
If Your Team Agrees on Everything, Working Together Is Pointless - riqbal
https://hbr.org/2017/01/if-your-team-agrees-on-everything-working-together-is-pointless
======
dijit
I'm going to state the obvious here:

If you're team is not aligned or there is constant in-fighting.. You will
never achieve anything.

My current team is consensus driven- we make the best decision we can at the
time with the available knowledge and tools and move on- we can't fight on
anything for too long.

It's nice to have experts around who's knowledge you can defer to, but
honestly, diversity for the sake of diversity in this way is very much
counter-intuitive and not something I'd fight for.

